# How to remove lodged bullet?



## Robert A. Langager

Hey all, 
So I am out shooting reloads out of my S&W 29 .44 mag the other day. I fire once and here a mere "pop" rather than the usual "KABOOM" that I am used to. I was smart enough not to fire again, thank God, and opened it up only to find a spent shell and the bullet lodged about 3/4" in the barrel. Must have missed a powder charge on that one. Will have to be even more careful than I already am while reloading.

Anyhow, how do I get it out? I tried a bit with a pistol cleaning rod but not too hard. It is really in there! Any ideas?

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## huntin1

Hi Bob,

When I was shooting revolver competitions this would happen alot. I always had a wooden dowel as close to the bore diameter as possible. Just run it in the muzzle end and using a wooden mallet tap the bullet out, make sure the cylinder is open or removed. Good luck!

huntin1


----------



## wyocarp

Robert, a wooden dowel might not be strong enough. If it is, great. If not, and I would bet not now that some time has gone by. I would start by removing the cylinder. Put some lube in the barrel. I have seen a long drill bit used in a size small enough to fit in the muzzle end of the pistol. You will ruin the drill bit but it works. Put the end that normally goes into the drill into the barrel first so you tap on the end that normally does the drilling with a hammer. Like I said, I've seen it done with no damage to the gun. Who knows, someone else might have a better way so keep reading.


----------



## Longshot

I would not use a drill bit. That would damage the rifling. It may not be visible to the eye but it's there. The wooden dowel works good and it strong enough. I havn't had one or seen one break.

Good Luck and good shooting.


----------



## williamdtipton

huntin1 said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> When I was shooting revolver competitions this would happen alot. I always had a wooden dowel as close to the bore diameter as possible. Just run it in the muzzle end and using a wooden mallet tap the bullet out, make sure the cylinder is open or removed. Good luck!
> 
> huntin1


:-D

I had a friend who went to the range with me once.
He had a 44 Desert Eagle with a bunch of reloads.

The last one he shot sounded funny, so he checks and sure enough, the round didnt even make it halfway down the barrel.

Whats he do?
He pulls the slide back, chambers a round and aims.
I managed to dive at him and grab the gun before he could pull the trigger, thank goodness ;-)

we used a wooden dowel and a small rubber mallet.
Came out in a few seconds with no trouble at all.


----------



## Whelen35

Wood is best brass rod if you have to and never any steel but never, never use something made out of hardened steel like a drill bit.


----------



## Taurus 24/7

Just buy factory loads and your taking a less chance of getting hurt. Reloads are never truly the safest route. I'm in a Taurus .45 shooting league and we never use reloads just to be safe.

Desert Eagles Suck all they're good for is an anchor for a boat.

Advice for the stupid: Shoot another round to get a jammed bullet out. :sniper: :lost: :withstupid:


----------



## wyocarp

You guys are really something. The long drill bit worked GREAT. It was rigid, smooth, obtainable in a good diameter, and long enough. What more do you need? Just because you haven't tried it doesn't mean it doesn't work just fine.


----------



## Robert A. Langager

wyocarp said:


> You guys are really something. The long drill bit worked GREAT. It was rigid, smooth, obtainable in a good diameter, and long enough. What more do you need? Just because you haven't tried it doesn't mean it doesn't work just fine.


I agree that a drill bit would work fine. The problem is, however, that one would run a good chance of messing up the rifling in the barrel if one uses something harder than the steel of the barrel, like a hardened drill bit. Mess up your rifling, and who knows where that bullet will go.

RC


----------



## Longshot

wyocarp,

I think you need to reread the posts. Nobody said it wouldn't work, but that it would damage the barrel. You may not be able to see it by looking down the barrel, but I'll bet it's there. A bore scope would show any damage if you want to check it out. It might be a good idea. Has the accuracy changed at all? I sure hope not.

Later...


----------



## wyocarp

I never said anything about touching the barrel with the bit. There is no reason to do so. The bit doesn't have to be size of the barrel, it can be small enough so as to never touch.


----------



## Dave_w

It depends on what the drill bit is made out of, but the wooden dowel is certainly strong enough. Remember, it's not like just whaling on a piece of wood. The dowel is actually very strong directly up and down because it's a cylinder.


----------



## pennsyltucky

a rag in place of the cylinder and compressed air in the muzzle would be how i do it.


----------



## wyocarp

I just heard of someone who tried to shoot it out. I guess it didn't work because the second bullet blew up the gun.

So that probably isn't a recommended method, LOL.


----------



## RedRabitt

Ive had this happen to my .223 H&R rifle and since I was seating the bulets as close to the rifling as possible and one was a hair too long. so consequently one eventually got stuck upon extraction. I was in out in the feild hunting and did'nt have a rod to ram it out so insead I took a bullet out of a another round (careful not to spill the powder) put it in the rifle and fired it no problem it worked.... I dont know if it would of work if the bullet was further down the barrel. I heard one of my friends used a antenna off of his pickup truck, but I wouldnt do it as it being a crude method and posibly damaging the rifling... I also used a wood dowel stock it worked then again it wasnt deep in the rifling..


----------



## RedRabitt

Ive had this happen to my .223 H&R rifle and since I was seating the bulets as close to the rifling as possible and one was a hair too long. so consequently one eventually got stuck upon extraction. I was in out in the feild hunting and did'nt have a rod to ram it out so insead I took a bullet out of a another round (careful not to spill the powder) put it in the rifle and fired it out no problem it worked.... I dont know if it would of work if the bullet was further down the barrel. I heard one of my friends used a antenna off of his pickup truck, but I wouldnt do it as it being a crude method and possibly damaging the rifling... I also used a wood dowel stock it worked then again it wasnt deep in the rifling..


----------



## RedRabitt

dont ask me why I posted the reply twice. must be a delay in the system....


----------



## wyocarp

Redrabbit, that is an interesting method.


----------



## RedRabitt

yeah! the bullets were 60 gainers seated out quite far, so they were not hard to remove. put it this way I could remove them with my index finger and thumb by rocking them just enough to slide out. if in a pinch and they were any deeper a leather man would probably work..course it helps the gun being a single shot. Something to think about if it ever happens to you.


----------



## Grunter

Stick with the wood!! Use one made of maple or even oak, not fir or poplar.

Only an Idiot would run a drill bit down there gun barrel, no matter which end he used! :withstupid:

Dave


----------

